
Search engine manipulation and its potential impact on elections results - mikemoka
http://www.pnas.org/content/112/33/E4512.abstract
======
joveian
The first author of this study previously threatened legal action against
Google for correctly flagging malware on his web site. Yet he declares no
conflict of interest for this study.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Epstein#Criticism_of_Go...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Epstein#Criticism_of_Google)

